# Baby Oscar Needs Help



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Came home today and saw my 3" Oscar swimming on its side. I was wondcering why there was a string following it when I noticed it was part of his gutts hanging out. My 2 Pirayas got the best of him. What should I do??

1. Take him out of his misery and toss him in the 125 gal withe the RB and Caribas?

2. Try to give him away for free in the Buy & Sell?

3. Who cares.. let him be, its only a cichlid.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is in pain let him be finished off or freeze him and give him a proper burial.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

finish him off in the 125g

Cichlids go with NATTS, not PIRAYAS


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

#3??? *only* a cichlid???

i love my oscars and they are nothing close to ONLY cichlids...

if u had posts i could better judge the situation...

if u thik he can live then hospitalize him in another tank..









got pics!?!?!?!?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oscars are pets to not big feeders so if he is healthy enough to live but if he is swimmin on his side don't let him suffer


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hes actually swimming correctly now, but Im afraid that the Pirayas are gonna get curious about the gutts hanging out, and go for the kill.



> He is in pain let him be finished off or freeze him and give him a proper burial.


Let him get finished off, or freeze him.







I never understood that concept on freezing to help him from suffering a painful death...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if his gutare hanging out hes probably a goner just feed him to ur p's no need for good food to go to waste


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just checked up on his condition..

I guess he ate some feeders and digested it. Part of the idgested feeder is stickinh out of its stomach and just hanging.. NASTY!!! Im gonna take some pix of this.. This shiet is digusting!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well threw him in the 125 gal with the RBs and Caribas. I know its kinda cruel, but the Oscar's dying anyways. Might as well let the huge Pygos give him a swift death, then to have the baby Pirayas nip and torture him.

Took photos of the Oscar with the RBs and Caribas. Whast huge difference. Been an hr since Ive left my room to check up on it. Gonna get my slumber on and let you guys know if he made it alive till the morning.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

seperate it from your piranhas, add it to a salt bath, then put it on its own with salt and melafix.

and hope for the best - if you are going to euthinase a fish you do not add it with its gutts hanging out to a piranha tank - you kill it quickly and humainly otherwise what is the point?
please add any pics of this to the pics of sick fish thread
















to desiese, paracites and injury


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Innes said:


> seperate it from your piranhas, add it to a salt bath, then put it on its own with salt and melafix.


 I think it's too late. He already put it with the caribas and reds he siad. And there is NO WAY it will go unnoticed with caribas.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hold up.... i'm coming over with the skillet and pepper..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You know what.. Mr Oscar was still alive this morn!!!







I guess I over fed the Caribas beforehand and they needed to get sleep after such mean. Cant wait to go home and see if hes survived. If he's still alive, Ill do him a fav and treat him and give him away. If not.. oh wells...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You know what.. Mr Oscar was still alive this morn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good luck if not sorry for the loss


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HA!! Came home after work.. no feeders, no Oscar but big bellied Caribas and Ps







Oh wells..


----------

